# Progesterone side effects vs early signs of pg



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

I really really really really hate that the signs of early pregnancy are the same as progesterone side effects!

It's driving me mad. I'm really really tired all the time - literally cannot go through the day without napping, gone right off my food but other times ravenously hungry, headaches, boobies of varying soreness depending on the time of day, feeling full & sometimes sore in my lower ab. All of these could be the progesterone or early pg. I'm taking 800mg a day, I'm 7dp5dt and Tuesday, my otd still feels like forever away.

I'm not necessarily asking for feedback, I just needed to rant because my hubby has had to go away with work until 12th December & normally I'd rant to him  

Amanda x


----------



## Poochywahr (Aug 23, 2011)

I totally agree. As if the stress, exhaustion and frustration of it all isn't enough, on top of it all we have to take a drug which mimics us being pregnant! I think the only way to stay sane during this long, long fortnight is to try to put it out of your mind, which is pretty damn hard when it's on your mind every waking hour. Good luck. X


----------



## Tanya29 (May 16, 2010)

So glad I have found this thread tonight - have been driving myself wild this weekend with sore boobs, feeling sick and then starving, seriouis bloatedness and tender lower abd and am glad (if this sounds right) that I am not the only one!!

We are testing on Friday (9th Dec) - my sisters birthday! We have promised ourselves for our first cycle that we would wait and test when the clinic told us too and together but I am struggling to think of anything else. This has been the longest eight days EVER and we still have five to wait!!

Good luck with your test date, I wish you a BFP Xx


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi ladies - 

Mrs Billy I'm so sorry for your BFN - I hope that your other half returns soon for lots of cuddles and sympathy.

Tanya 29 - I'm testing Friday too! It feels like an eternity away and I can't think of anything else. Hate the prog - I'm on the suppositories and extra injections every 2 days which are v painful - so much so that DH has to to man up and administer them. I've got cramps galore today and my stomach is the size of a small country so I look cheggers even if I'm not! Lots of luck for Fri (are you going to test early? xx


----------



## sking83 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi 

Good look for those testing on Friday fingers crossed 

I am only 6 days past ET and already driving myself crazy don't have too many symptons just feel tired and run down but was checking the symptons from the progesterone I am on 400mg a day, I have been bloated since EC and now will not know if any symptoms I do get are because I'm preganant or the progesterone.

I just wish I could think of something else for a few days.

Good Luck


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Usually drives me nuts too!  But.... no symptoms this time at all, and what, with 1600mg cyclogest daily clexande injections, duphaston and progyluton, I should be feeling sick as a parrot - but not even a sore titty


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

i have early pregnancy symptoms every month...maybe because i want them to be so bad i convince myself that they are  

Looking at the signs online, im always sure i have them, so get excited, but i have learnt now just to ignore it cause i just can keep upsetting myself when my period does come! 

Wish there was some kind of reaction when the egg implanted so we would know for sure! Whyyyy?


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Roxcooper that would save a lot of us from driving ourselves mad   wouldn't it? I  kept saying to my hubby that I wished they'd put a window in when they did the et so I could see what was happening... it's maddening.


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

I vote for a REALLY strong anasthetic that just sends us to sleep for 2 weeks. Would be sooo much better x


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Susanaq, yep, that would definitely be better! Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you Mrs Billy - I'm so nervous I've felt sick all day.

Good luck Tanya29 too xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

There is most definitely a sign... when I get PG the cats start sitting on my belly.  WHen I miscarry (well, before that - it's always been about time embryo dies), they lose interest and stop sitting there.  This time they stopped sitting there four days ago, which is how I know it hasn't worked this time.


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

I get 'implantation bleeding' so often that now i know my body is screwed up  

Anyone also feel like thier body is 'messed up' from all the treatments etc?


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

KittyKt I hope all is ok and your cat is wrong xx

I just wanted to report that I got my BFP today - completely in shock as didn't believe it would ever happen.

The only symptoms that made me secretly suspect it might have worked were sharp stitch like pains around 4-5dp my 2dt on both left and right sides (poss twins?!) which lasted a couple of minutes. Yesterday I had strong stomach ache - and the feeling of having a really bloated to bursting lower tummy continues - and since I'm still on the prog I'm no clearer about whether it's a preg symptom or not!

Lots of love and luck to all of you xxx


----------

